# Removing mildew and stains from canvas?



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone know what to use to remove mildew stains from canvas?

Also, what would you use for general cleaning of canvas?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Can you lay this piece of canvas in the sun? If so, saturate it with lemon juice and let the sun bleach it. Worth a try!


----------

